

Will the recorded music industry ever grow again? - onuryavuz
http://recode.net/2014/03/18/the-price-of-music/

======
gregcohn
TL;DR: \- Streaming music service pricing models net out significantly higher
that consumers have been traditionally willing to pay for music \- Music label
dynamics will make it difficult for streaming services to lower prices

